# أحكام المحاكم الأجنبية Decisions of Foreign Courts > أحكام المحكمة العليا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية > Decisions of The Supreme Court of The United States >  Fair v. S. Ohio Correctional Facility (Ohio 2009)

## هيثم الفقى

[align=left] 
SAMUEL FAIR 

Plaintiff v. 
SOUTHERN OHIO CORRECTIONAL FACILITY 

Defendant 





Case No. 2006-06400 
Judge J. Craig Wright Magistrate Steven A. Larson JUDGMENT ENTRY 



On November 20, 2008, the magistrate issued a decision recommending judgment for defendant. 
Civ.R. 53(D)(3)(b)(i) states, in part: "A party may file written objections to a magistrate's decision within fourteen days of the filing of the decision, whether or not the court has adopted the decision during that fourteen-day period as permitted by Civ.R. 53(D)(4)(e)(i)." No objections were filed. 
The court determines that there is no error of law or other defect evident on the face of the magistrate's decision. Therefore, the court adopts the magistrate's decision and recommendation as its own, including findings of fact and conclusions of law contained therein. Judgment is rendered in favor of defendant. Court costs are assessed against plaintiff. The clerk shall serve upon all parties notice of this judgment and its date of entry upon the journal. 








- 1 - 

Case No. 2006- 

- 2 - JUDGMENT ENTRY 







____________________ 



J. 
CRAIG WRIGHT 

Judge 
cc: 



Amy S. Brown Samuel Fair, #325-245 Assistant Attorney General Southern Ohio Correctional Facility 150 East Gay Street, 18th Floor P.O. Box 45699 Columbus, Ohio 43215-3130 Lucasville, Ohio 45699 
RCV/cmd Filed January 13, 2009 To S.C. reporter February 10, 
[/align]

----------

